# Taylor Swift



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

Come show off your Taylor Swift avatars and gifs and pic and whatnot


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

I know you have them, Matt.


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

Matt changed his avatar back.  Sigh.


----------



## thekzieg (May 16, 2017)




----------



## thekzieg (May 16, 2017)




----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

thekzieg said:


>


Someone so famous should be able to get a hotter gf.


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

how have I never seen this


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)




----------



## matt267 PE (May 16, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> I know you have them, Matt.


I do, but they're not legal to post here.


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> I do, but they're not legal to post here.


What even are the forum rules?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 16, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> What even are the forum rules?


You're on a "need-to-know" basis.

:Chris:


----------



## YMZ PE (May 16, 2017)




----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> You're on a "need-to-know" basis.
> 
> :Chris:


"That means no talking, no smoking, and _no playing grab-fanny with the man_ in front of you, Luz."


----------



## canadagoose (May 16, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


>


Oh.  Do you also like the six foot two giraffe from the Lou?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 16, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> how have I never seen this
> 
> View attachment 9479


That's not Swift, that's Becky.


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2017)

Oh my god becky!


----------



## thekzieg (May 16, 2017)

Becky with the good hair?!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 16, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> Becky with the good hair?!


No.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 16, 2017)

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 16, 2017)

Don't take it too hard:

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/taylor-swift-dating-british-actor-joe-alwyn-report-article-1.3171447


----------



## canadagoose (May 17, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Don't take it too hard:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/taylor-swift-dating-british-actor-joe-alwyn-report-article-1.3171447


I think she's hanging out with family and wearing sweats like any other tired person.  A lot of that stuff is probably deals between publicists to polish the fame on one person or another.


----------



## Master slacker (May 17, 2017)

Hulk smash either


----------



## Dleg (May 17, 2017)

Who's Taylor Swift?

:dunno:


----------



## thekzieg (May 17, 2017)

Dude from Twilight


----------



## canadagoose (May 17, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> Dude from Twilight


Eheh.  One of her oh so real relationships wasn't it?


----------



## P-E (May 17, 2017)

This thread has taken an unfortunate turn.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 18, 2017)

P-E said:


> This thread has taken an unfortunate turn.








Fixt


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 18, 2017)

Back on track I see.


----------



## Bot-Man (May 18, 2017)

Out of all the ladies mentioned, I doubt there is a guy here that (if single) would kick any of them out of bed for eating crackers.


----------



## thekzieg (May 18, 2017)

But let's be honest. Who has ever been kicked out of bed for eating crackers?


----------



## Bot-Man (May 18, 2017)

I guess I never thought that old saying through before today. Hell, I even had a girl pull a Dutch oven on me once. After the initial shock wore off it was pretty damn funny. One of the coolest girls I ever dated.


----------



## MetsFan (May 18, 2017)

Bot-Man said:


> I guess I never thought that old saying through before today. Hell, I even had a girl pull a Dutch oven on me once. After the initial shock wore off it was pretty damn funny. One of the coolest girls I ever dated.


I had no idea what that was until I looked it up


----------



## YMZ PE (May 18, 2017)

Getting this thread back on track.


----------



## akwooly (May 18, 2017)

awe yisss!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 18, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Getting this thread back on track.


agreed


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

akwooly said:


> awe yisss!


You seem to REALLY like that picture of Calvin Harris


----------



## thekzieg (May 18, 2017)

Anyway, back to it...


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> Anyway, back to it...


Swift had some good style during that very real relationship.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 18, 2017)




----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

Jake's great.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 18, 2017)




----------



## thekzieg (May 18, 2017)

D R E A M B O A T​


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

She really didn't look so good in those days.


----------



## Bot-Man (May 18, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


>


Brings new meaning to the phrase "tickle me Elmo".


----------



## akwooly (May 18, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> You seem to REALLY like that picture of Calvin Harris


dudes hot, i ain't gonna deny.


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

akwooly said:


> dudes hot, i ain't gonna deny.


hahaha


----------



## YMZ PE (May 18, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> ​
> D R E A M B O A T​


Is it hot in here or did I accidentally click on the Women's subforum at work?


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

What is she even saying?


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Is it hot in here or did I accidentally click on the Women's subforum at work?


----------



## thekzieg (May 18, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> What is she even saying?


If I'm reading it correctly she's saying "dudes are gross"


----------



## matt267 PE (May 18, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> If I'm reading it correctly she's saying "dudes are gross"


WTF, dudes are gross.


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

This is driving me nuts.  I think the strategy to find the answer is to figure out when she wore that outfit and find whatever video or whatever exists from that event.


----------



## thekzieg (May 18, 2017)

canadagoose said:


>


No, she's definitely saying "Dudes are GROSS!" No need to investigate further.


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> No, she's definitely saying "Dudes are GROSS!" No need to investigate further.


She's not even dating Jake G anymore.


----------



## thekzieg (May 18, 2017)

her loss.


----------



## MetsFan (May 18, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> This is driving me nuts.  I think the strategy to find the answer is to figure out when she wore that outfit and find whatever video or whatever exists from that event.


I'm surprised you don't know what interview it's from already.


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> I'm surprised you don't know what interview it's from already.


Ya, it must be something really obscure.


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

The blouse seems to be the same as the one in her Wildest Dreams safari vid.  Can't find an interview where she's not wearing the black wig though.


----------



## roadwreck (May 18, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> Come show off your Taylor Swift avatars and gifs and pic and whatnot


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

roadwreck said:


>


A cat resembling Meredith.  Close enough!


----------



## Ble_PE (May 18, 2017)

Dude, you're weird...


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> Dude, you're weird...


For knowing about TS's cats?


----------



## YMZ PE (May 18, 2017)

I still don't understand why you're posting on this board when you're clearly in a different life stage than the rest of us. Other than to be a troll, of course. Isn't there some teeny bopper or AskMen-type board for little boys that you can go play on instead?


----------



## Ble_PE (May 18, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> For knowing about TS's cats?


No, just in general.


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> I still don't understand why you're posting on this board when you're clearly in a different life stage than the rest of us. Other than to be a troll, of course. Isn't there some teeny bopper or AskMen-type board for little boys that you can go play on instead?


What IS the average age here?  And why would that matter?  You're all engineers like me.  I'm not a teenager, I just find that once you figure out the basic adult stuff like investing, mortgages, bill, etc there's really nothing left to talk about.

Also, do you know what most of the internet is?  Idiots and freaks.  A forum of engineers is like a prayer come true.  You can find smart people in other places but there aren't many smart people forums.  And of those, only this one has other engineers.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 18, 2017)

And yet we have a thread related to Taylor Swift started by a "smart engineer"...


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> No, just in general.


perfect


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> And yet we have a thread related to Taylor Swift started by a "smart engineer"...


Some people might say that life is too short to convince yet another online community that you're smart and awesome when it's better to just have fun.


----------



## thekzieg (May 18, 2017)

WTF @matt267 PE


----------



## canadagoose (May 18, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> WTF @matt267 PE


Are you letting your cat do your copy/pasting


----------



## YMZ PE (May 18, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> What IS the average age here?  And why would that matter?  You're all engineers like me.  I'm not a teenager, I just find that once you figure out the basic adult stuff like investing, mortgages, bill, etc there's really nothing left to talk about.
> 
> Also, do you know what most of the internet is?  Idiots and freaks.  A forum of engineers is like a prayer come true.  You can find smart people in other places but there aren't many smart people forums.  And of those, only this one has other engineers.


It's not about age. It's about maturity. The regulars here span from early 20s up to late 50s. You may not be a teenager but you clearly don't have the life experience to understand how you're being perceived.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 18, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> No, she's definitely saying "Dudes are GROSS!" No need to investigate further.


Nah, she's saying "moist".


----------



## canadagoose (May 19, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Nah, she's saying "moist".


Now it looks like "you should do a rose"


----------



## canadagoose (May 19, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> It's not about age. It's about maturity. The regulars here span from early 20s up to late 50s. You may not be a teenager but you clearly don't have the life experience to understand how you're being perceived.


Is arguing your way of fishing for personal information about me?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 19, 2017)

Clearly not because @YMZ PE and most of the regulars don't care who you are.  The vast majority of the threads you start seem better suited for a teen forum.


----------



## roadwreck (May 19, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Clearly not because @YMZ PE and most of the regulars don't care who you are.  The vast majority of the threads you start seem better suited for a teen forum.


...says the person with the dancing Hermione Granger avatar. :huh:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 19, 2017)

Damn forgot to change it back.  For a while we all changed our avatars to Taylor Swift/other tween suited ones.


----------



## P-E (May 19, 2017)

He can't help it, he's Canadian.


----------



## canadagoose (May 19, 2017)

P-E said:


> He can't help it, he's Canadian.


Did you know that the surf clams on sushi come from Canada?


----------



## P-E (May 19, 2017)

I guess I do now


----------



## thekzieg (May 19, 2017)

I've never heard of clam sushi. I'll stick to my tuna/salmon/eel varieties.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 19, 2017)

Kristen Stewart prefers clam sushi.


----------



## Road Guy (May 19, 2017)

Darth Vader doesn't eat clam sushi


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 19, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Kristen Stewart prefers *clam sushi*.


Is that what the cool kids are calling it these days?


----------



## EB NCEES REP (May 19, 2017)

God I just love Michael Bolton, I bet you must really love him?  What is your favorite song?


----------



## Ble_PE (May 19, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> I've never heard of clam sushi. I'll stick to my tuna/salmon/eel varieties.


Did you know that salmon was never used by the Japanese for sushi/sashimi until Norway convinced them you could eat it raw without getting sick?


----------



## leggo PE (May 19, 2017)

Taylor apparently has a new boyfriend.


----------



## canadagoose (May 19, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> Did you know that salmon was never used by the Japanese for sushi/sashimi until Norway convinced them you could eat it raw without getting sick?


Interesting.

I counter with


----------



## thekzieg (May 19, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> Did you know that salmon was never used by the Japanese for sushi/sashimi until Norway convinced them you could eat it raw without getting sick?


I had no idea!


----------



## canadagoose (May 19, 2017)

leggo said:


> Taylor apparently has a new boyfriend.


The Taylor Swift media machine is strong.  Always was.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 19, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Clearly not because @YMZ PE and most of the regulars don't care who you are.  The vast majority of the threads you start seem better suited for a teen forum.


:appl:


----------



## envirotex (May 19, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> Did you know that salmon was never used by the Japanese for sushi/sashimi until Norway convinced them you could eat it raw without getting sick?


Aaah.  So it's European sushi, of course, it's better.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 28, 2017)

EB NCEES REP said:


> God I just love Michael Bolton, I bet you must really love him?  What is your favorite song?


I was Michael Bolton before that no talent ass clown came along.


----------



## P-E (Jul 28, 2017)

The goose is loose.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 30, 2017)

Did he fly south for the summer?


----------



## Dleg (Aug 10, 2017)

I honestly didn't know who Taylor Swift even was before this thread.  But I like for her testimony:



> At one point, McFarland brought up a photo from the meet-and-greet that shows Swift, Mueller, and Mueller's then-girlfriend Shannon Melcher. Each side of the trial has attempted to use the photo to bolster their argument, but Swift rejected McFarland's claim that the photo showed nothing inappropriate.
> 
> "Gabe, this is a photo of him with his hand up my skirt -- with his hand on my ass," she said. "You can ask me a million questions -- I'm never going to say anything different. I never have said anything different."
> 
> ...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 10, 2017)

So Mueller is actually Canada Goose??? :dunno:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 10, 2017)

To me that photo looks like maybe his hand is OUTSIDE the skirt, but who knows.  Seems if she didn't want it, it was inappropriate.  I don't go around putting my hand on girl's asses, that's for sure.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 10, 2017)

http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/11/12/taylor-swift-sexual-assault-photo-radio-dj-grabs-butt/

So this just came up on my radar because it's all over the news as Swift is supposedly testifying in court.  I searched and found the link to the photo.  It sure looks like this guy is attempting to make it look like he grabbing her a$$ even if he didn't (but I think he's touching).  I see a small kink in TS's dress like he's at least pushing the fabric against her and making contact with her rear.  Completely unnecessary and a real dick-head move.  I'm not one to swoon over TS but to me she remains the complete professional and doesn't make a scene then and there about this d-bag and his "brush" with her butt.  Instead she tells her "people" that this guy is a jerk and she's offended by his presence.  Her star power and pull results in this guy losing his lob and being labeled as a jerk in the radio world that is his livelihood.  He sues her for "defamation of character".  She countersues for $1 and takes the time to basically call this guy out for the jerk he is.  Sexual assault is a pretty strong description but he should know better.  He was shooting for some bragging material and got used.  Good!

He's toast (in addition to being a jerk).

I'm particularly impressed with her decision to sue for $1.  Class move.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 11, 2017)

It's Taylor Swift so I don't give a rat's ass.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 11, 2017)

I couldn’t figure out why this was on the news so much here locally (Denver)  then I read the article MA posted ..KYGO is a Denver County radio station – which actually doesn't play Taylor swift?.. I don’t know if the alleged activity occurred here or not but its been the lead story (haven’t been watching much of it)


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 30, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Damn forgot to change it back.  For a while we all changed our avatars to Taylor Swift/other tween suited ones.


I'm still trying to figure out why.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 30, 2017)

To mess with the goose


----------



## canadagoose (Jun 26, 2018)

huh.  odd.


----------

